# Advice needed regarding humidity



## karel (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all I have a 5 year old male tegu, he lives in a 9+5+4 foot viv ,but I have trouble getting the humidity for his shedding much above about 40%, with daily misting it goes to about 60% until the moisture evaporates , any advice on how to raise it continually,having said that he does get to swim in the bath in luke warm water. So far his shedding has been ok .
Many thanks Charlie

I also forgot to say that the temp is basking warm end is about 100F and the cool end about 80-85 and is about 8feet away from the warming basking end. Hope this gives more info.
Best wishes Charlie


----------



## boyd1955 (Oct 9, 2011)

It sounds like your moisture is fine ... Shedding is down to a good varied diet rather than constant moisture levels ... Keep misting his cage a few times a day and he should be fine as long as it doesn't get dry and dusty ... Thats when it will cause health problems for him


----------



## james.w (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you have pics of your cage? What are you using for substrate? How much ventilation is on the cage?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 9, 2011)

If your wood has been sealed you can get a bucket of water and pour it in the enclosure. My enclosures are in the garage so I use a hose to get the substrate wet when needed. What are you using to measure the temps, how far away are you measuring it? I would also try an bump it up closer to 105-110. Sometimes I have issues keeping the humidity up all the time, I have a couple plastic tubs they've decided to use as hides and once they flip those over they seem to stay pretty humid.


----------



## boyd1955 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Karel ... I'm a bit confused ... What exactly is the problem ? ... You say he is 5 years old and shedding fine and as far as we know healthy ... What extra benefit do you think he will get from keeping the humidity at a certain level ?


----------



## karel (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all Many thanks for your help. I was concerned with humidity because everyone on the forums stresses its importance.As far as I know all is well , I am just trying to avoid any problems in the long term. The substrate is wood chips , and I use a digital hydrometer ,and those stick on the back wall thermometers ,plus a digital one for ambient temp. I will post pics of the whole viv also. Also ventilation is a series of holes at the top on the back wall .
Best wishes Charlie


----------



## boyd1955 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Karel ... It is important that the substrate doesn't get too dry and dusty ... But I'd say if you've had him for 5 years and he's doing well with his sheds and health then you are doing fine ... You'd know soon enough if he was too dry ... Look forward to seeing the pix


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

What type of wood chips? 

How long have you had him in this enclosure? 

Your temps may be off based in what you are using to measure them.

What are the ambient temps outside of the enclosure?

Where is your hygrometer placed in the enclosure?


----------



## karel (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi he has been in the enclosure about 2 and a half years ,outside is generally room temp, and they are ordinary wood chips for reptiles as sold in pet shops . And the hydrometr is about half way down the enclosure ,or rather the probe is .
Best wishes Charlie


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

What is the room temp? 

How big are the wood chips?

Is the hygrometer on the cool end, warm end, or in the middle?


----------



## karel (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi I live in England so the room temp in summer can be 90s in winter with central heating about 75-80 or so. the wood chips are about a centimeter square some are smaller.and the probe is roughly in the middle .


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

I would try a different substrate, not sure what you have available in England, but I use a sand/soil mix and it works well.


----------



## karel (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi I have just ordered some cypress mulch, hopefully this will retain humidity better ,as he also like to burrow to go to sleep.
Many thanks for your help. I will post some pics of the viv later this week.
Best wishes Charlie


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes Cypress should hold humidity better than the wood chips.


----------

